# #11 - I need a Rabies Shot!!



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

The Dawg bit me again! Wunderdawg-aka-Kevin bit 
heck outta me w/ an Outstanding selection. Going to enjoy the Aurora this afternoon! I appreciate the smokes but someone needs to put you in the pound Sir!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Man i am loving this!!!! awesome hit


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice sticks! I had the Aurora the other day. Its a great smoke.


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

cool ...


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow!!! That's a real nice shmaaaack!!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Someone should put the Dawg in the pound. :biggrin:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Hit there!!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice hit


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sweeeet


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

There is a number theme going on here!!!That is great Kevin!!


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

In the immortal words from Animal House......... Dean Wormer: The time has come for someone to put his foot down. And that foot...is me.(and a few others) :biggrin:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Job nicely done, Kevin!! That Ghurka Titan looks like a great smoke!! Just like the otheronce!!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

great hit
those look mighty fine


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

They keep coming. Very nice hit indeed.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

I don't think anyone can cage that DAWG!!! Nice hit Kevin!!!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice bite Dawg! David needs a little chewen.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice shot Dawg-He's down but not out .............yet


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Man what a nice selection to a fine BOTL-That number looks familiar--Cool!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

i know i'm late, but that's a great hit


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

:huh_oh:


----------



## Hazmat (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice bomage.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice selection.


----------

